
Sideproject Launcher – Curated tools to ship your first SideProject - lee_mahayati
https://medium.com/@en_kawai/sideproject-launcher-4f9a788407c9#.rzftrccbi
======
lee_mahayati
If you trying to build your sideproject just now, you might wanna check this
list out. Know other tools, feel free to post it. Sideproject is a new startup
foundation.

